# Anyone wanna do an online support group with Dr. Richard's Audio series?



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone wanna do an online support group with Dr. Richard's Audio series?

Ideally, I'd love to do 1 tape/lesson per week and then discuss it with others on this or by email, etc. I feel that it would motivate me more. We could give examples of when we practiced his tips and we could set challenges- e.g. ask a cashier for a refund. If this sounds good, then hit me up! Please only people who have the audio series.


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm up for it, I've had the mp3s for years yet only listened to the first. I've been doing a lot lately to try to overcome this but I think a group study would help even more


----------



## ANXPhoenix (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm in!

I'm on the sixth part but I would be willing to start over. I haven't really been devoting the 30 minute practice time each day; it's been more like every other day I'll spend a minute practicing in my head or 30 minutes just listening to the tape again.

It's hard to stay focused and motivated when you have a job, negative people discouraging you, and a bunch of distractions all around. Not to mention I hate saying things aloud because I'm so paranoid someone's going to overhear me and think I'm crazy.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

I would be up for it. I bought the series of tapes back in 2009, and never finished up with them.


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

Cool guys. Do you want to start next Monday? We could do a lesson per week? Then comment on this thread about how we got on with it, with examples of when we used the techniques involved. There are 20 tapes, would it be better to do the 2 sides per week or only one side per week? Plus, do you guys have the booklet also?


----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

Monday would work for me and I think I could only one side per week.

Yes, I have the booklet too.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Count me in. The MP3 files and pdf book have been sitting in my laptop for years. I've only listened to the first one.



mere phantom said:


> I'm up for it, I've had the mp3s for years yet only listened to the first. I've been doing a lot lately to try to overcome this but I think a group study would help even more


Lol, yeah I'm at fault for doing that too :no


----------



## ANXPhoenix (Mar 17, 2013)

Ganmo said:


> Cool guys. Do you want to start next Monday? We could do a lesson per week? Then comment on this thread about how we got on with it, with examples of when we used the techniques involved. There are 20 tapes, would it be better to do the 2 sides per week or only one side per week? Plus, do you guys have the booklet also?


Monday is fine. I think both sides per week would be best because some of the Side A's kind of end mid sentence into an important handout or technique.

Also I have the booklet.


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok guys, we have to do this so, no proscratinating!!! Myself, kindredspirit, ratherunique11 & ANXPhoenix. Should we do it on this site or would email or something be better?


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm in too. I got the tapes, but have only gone through 3 so far. Monday works for me.


----------



## Mina84 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd like to join the group.
I suggest we start a new thread for each tape.


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay, that's a good idea about a new thread for each session. I hope everybody will be ready for Monday!! We can listen to the tape, read the booklet and post our thoughts on the new thread. Then we can tell each other how we are progressing throughout the week and give examples of how we used strategies from the audio series. Can't wait guys!


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone is gonna have to be the de facto leader of this group.
(the person to start the threads, that way we don't have 6 people all starting the same thread simulatneously).

I vote Ganmo, since it was his thread and idea in the first place.

And we should give the threads some sort of format to their name, that way they're easily identifiable.

Something simple and short like:

"Dr.R - Week X: (lesson name)"


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks jimjam for the vote! Ok, I will create a new thread each Monday, but someone else can go ahead if I accidently forget, which I hope I won't!! I'm really looking forward to it now, had the audio series for ages but never got the motivation to get past tape 4 or 5. It's def better with a group


----------



## Mina84 (Jan 2, 2011)

I can relate, I just skipped those relaxation sessions and went on to the next tapes lol
I also agree Ganmo should be the leader of the group and start the threads.

The title of the threads should be short, something like 
"Dr. R - Session #" 
and we should be consistent on the format. I think writing just the session number instead of the week will be much easier to identify. Anyway, if we do it the right way, session number = week number, right? 
I'm not sure the title should include the lesson name, I didn't even notice that the lessons have a name, do they really have one?


----------



## The Lonely Kid (Nov 11, 2011)

Does anyone have the mp3 version of this audio series. I'm a student with no money and would really appreciate it. Thanks!!


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

Guys I'll set up the thread this weekend!


----------



## Mina84 (Jan 2, 2011)

Are we going to start with Session 1? I think it is more an introduction rather than a lesson.


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

We could use it as a way to introduce ourselves, and talk about past experiences and our successes/fails with SA. What do you think? Or we could merge it with the next lesson?


----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

Ganmo said:


> We could use it as a way to introduce ourselves, and talk about past experiences and our successes/fails with SA. What do you think? Or we could merge it with the next lesson?


It looks like you got the job 
I'm looking forward to working on this series with you guys, has anyone here actually been to the Social Anxiet Institute in Phoeinix AZ?​


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

wake me up if i fall asleep. i listened to about half of the tapes back in late 2009 to early 2010. it helped me to stop having as many negative thoughts, doubts, etc. That was one of my best years...I went out to parties, danced on dance floors in packed clubs, went on countless casual dates, met people, got in shape.  Give the tapes a try. I did fall asleep on them sometimes. I think the best thing I learned from the tapes is not to worry so much about the future/upcoming events that I can't change in the present.


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

Guys this is the link to Dr. Richards' Series Session 1-

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f12/dr-richards-series-session-1-a-358593/

We'll start on Monday!!


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey, hope it's not too late to join in. I've never gotten past the second lesson, lol. But I figure now is a good time to try again.


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

Relz said:


> Hey, hope it's not too late to join in. I've never gotten past the second lesson, lol. But I figure now is a good time to try again.


You're more than welcome and right on time!


----------



## bintuae (Feb 25, 2012)

sounds great!
im currently reading the therapy but just not consistent
actually i had the same idea of creating/joining a group
so im for it
btw what about dicussing it through skype? i think its more effective this way


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

bintuae said:


> sounds great!
> im currently reading the therapy but just not consistent
> actually i had the same idea of creating/joining a group
> so im for it
> btw what about dicussing it through skype? i think its more effective this way


Cool, you're welcome to the group! Skype is a good idea, but maybe not for a few weeks. It would be good for practicing slow talk and we could evaluate each other. I don't wanna go on camera though, for privacy reasons! Not sure about others.

Session 1 begins tomorrow on the "Dr. Richards' Series- Session 1 thread


----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

bintuae said:


> sounds great!
> im currently reading the therapy but just not consistent
> actually i had the same idea of creating/joining a group
> so im for it
> btw what about dicussing it through skype? i think its more effective this way


I would be interested in chatting on skype but I wouldn't want to get on camera for awhile. (I guess it's the SA keeping be off camera)


----------

